# Kentucky journeymen's license study guide or practice test?



## DrWhite (Dec 21, 2017)

Well I have 6 months until I can take my licence exam. My boss says all I need is my Bible (code book). Personally I would like to have a study guide, test prep, practice test or something similar. I would even be willing to pay for one if the price wasn't insane and it pertained specifically to Kentucky's code. Everything I can find is a "50 state test' which I don't trust. So does anyone know of any resources that could help me out?

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I used a really good home-study course {I'm in Florida} that helped prepare me for my state's master exam. I would imagine that the information is similar.


----------

